# Russian snoose...



## Gologit (Mar 11, 2013)

Anybody ever try it? Samlock sent me a couple of cans of the stuff and since I don't partake anymore (dentures and snoose _do not_ go well together) I thought I'd bring them to Farley's GTG.

You guys that still dip are welcome to give it a try. We'll find out if PNW snoose is a match for the Russian variety.


----------



## Samlock (Mar 11, 2013)

There's several people who have outlived the stuff.


----------



## almondgt (Mar 11, 2013)

Dear comrade Samlock........... please send our leader Russian Vodka next time...................mixed with ice tea mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 11, 2013)

I tried some Swedish snoose back in high school. It was like the fine fines from a saw, much finer than say copenhagen. Much less sweet too but packed a punch. The dude was an exchange student who had mailed himself an excess of his brand from Sweden. He eventually ran out and took up cope fine cut. He would get caught in class and swallow it on the way to the principals office. The principal could not believe it, he'd follow Chris around waiting for him to fall ill haha, by that time Chris would have another chew in. I'd probably turn green if I tried that...


----------



## Rounder (Mar 11, 2013)

I had some dry snuff (the sort that goes up the nose) from over there. I was cross eyed for about an hour. I'm guessing that's some good stuff you got.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 12, 2013)

Rounder said:


> I had some dry snuff (the sort that goes up the nose) from over there. I was cross eyed for about an hour. I'm guessing that's some good stuff you got.



my english teacher in high school told the class the snuff was something that old ladys stick in their nose to feel good...i told her i was sticking with copenhagen long cut, but i wasn't going to rule out giving snuff a shot if I got the chance.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 12, 2013)

I had thought the "Russian snoose" was some sort of advanced felling cut Bob was willing to teach us!


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 14, 2013)

056 kid said:


> I tried some Swedish snoose back in high school. It was like the fine fines from a saw, much finer than say copenhagen. Much less sweet too but packed a punch. The dude was an exchange student who had mailed himself an excess of his brand from Sweden. He eventually ran out and took up cope fine cut. He would get caught in class and swallow it on the way to the principals office. The principal could not believe it, he'd follow Chris around waiting for him to fall ill haha, by that time Chris would have another chew in. I'd probably turn green if I tried that...




13 or so years ago I worked with a guy who used to have family ship him cases of the Swedish stuff. He'd moved here from Sweden as an adult. I tried his stuff ONCE. Man that #### packed a punch. He only dipped the US stuff if he had no other choice...


----------



## Guran (Apr 25, 2013)

Will not even start up my saw before I have put up a snus under my lip! Feels kinda awkard otherwise....
View attachment 292309

This one originates from 1822. The oldest brand in Sweden. Good stuff.
Göran


----------



## 036Pro (Apr 25, 2013)

Guran said:


> Will not even start up my saw before I have put up a snus under my lip! Feels kinda awkard otherwise....
> View attachment 292309
> 
> This one originates from 1822. The oldest brand in Sweden. Good stuff.
> Göran



Here in Finland snuff usage is illegal! I lived Oregon for most of life. While in Oregon- I started using Copenhagen (straight) at a very young age, two cans a day. Then I moved to Finland recently & found it was illegal(snuff). A friend of mine here(Finland) gave me some Swedish snuff called General Onyx. It isn't as good as Copenhagen, but it will have to do... I have to go to Sweden & buy the stuff! 
036Pro


----------



## Matt59 (Apr 25, 2013)

036Pro said:


> Here in Finland snuff usage is illegal! I lived Oregon for most of life. While in Oregon- I started using Copenhagen (straight) at a very young age, two cans a day. Then I moved to Finland recently & found it was illegal(snuff). A friend of mine here(Finland) gave me some Swedish snuff called General Onyx. It isn't as good as Copenhagen, but it will have to do... I have to go to Sweden & buy the stuff!
> 036Pro



Is all smokeless tobacco use illegal over there? 

Never tried Russian snus, but I have seen some Afghan dip. It's called naswar and is practically neon green. Rumor is that it has some serious chemicals and opium in it. The folks over there put it under their tongue and don't spit it, and it seems to have much more effect, makes Cope snuff look like FunDip or big league chew. They also put some on their thumbs and snort it like old school snuff. One cool thing is the personalized snuff tins they keep it in. Everyone does it over there, tobacco use is pretty normal for those folks. I've even seen a farmer take a Lucky Strike and give his baby a puff!


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 25, 2013)

When I was overseas I had my dad send me Rolls of Copenhagen, as the snuff we could buy there was Copenhagen in all Plastic Cans.


----------



## Matt59 (Apr 25, 2013)

cat-face timber said:


> When I was overseas I had my dad send me Rolls of Copenhagen, as the snuff we could buy there was Copenhagen in all Plastic Cans.



Yeah and you can definitely taste the difference between Stateside Cope and plastic can Cope too. It's still better than grizzly though! My first time there someone sent me 6 logs of Cope Straight, I dipped that from June to July and that got old after two logs...


----------



## 036Pro (Apr 26, 2013)

Matt59 said:


> Is all smokeless tobacco use illegal over there?
> 
> Never tried Russian snus, but I have seen some Afghan dip. It's called naswar and is practically neon green. Rumor is that it has some serious chemicals and opium in it. The folks over there put it under their tongue and don't spit it, and it seems to have much more effect, makes Cope snuff look like FunDip or big league chew. They also put some on their thumbs and snort it like old school snuff. One cool thing is the personalized snuff tins they keep it in. Everyone does it over there, tobacco use is pretty normal for those folks. I've even seen a farmer take a Lucky Strike and give his baby a puff!



Yes smokeless products are illegal here in Finland. :msp_thumbdn::bang: I heard have that, nasal snuff is legal, but I have never seen it, even in the liquor stores. I have seen those mint flavored- tobacco free products in the stores. To buy cigs & alcohol you have to 18+ years of age. To drive a car you have to be 18+ & gone through driver training school(expensive). Exception to the rule is; tractor license-16 yrs & moped 15 yrs with lots of restrictions! Its all good, because at age 18+, he or she is more or less an adult.Also national military for about one year(mandatory) around 18 years of age!:msp_biggrin:

036Pro


----------



## Tree Feller (Apr 26, 2013)

036Pro said:


> Yes smokeless products are illegal here in Finland. :msp_thumbdn::bang: I heard have that, nasal snuff is legal, but I have never seen it, even in the liquor stores. I have seen those mint flavored- tobacco free products in the stores. To buy cigs & alcohol you have to 18+ years of age. To drive a car you have to be 18+ & gone through driver training school(expensive). Exception to the rule is; tractor license-16 yrs & moped 15 yrs with lots of restrictions! Its all good, because at age 18+, he or she is more or less an adult.Also national military for about one year(mandatory) around 18 years of age!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 036Pro




You want have to remind me to never to move to Finland!! I dont know what i would do with out my chew? I dont know if I know how to run a saw without a big ol chew of Morgans in my mouth!! :msp_scared:


----------



## twochains (Apr 26, 2013)

I was always a fan of chew not snuff (heart burn)! About 10 years ago I was prospecting for a 1% club and while at a rally, a guy turned me on to the nasal snuff. It was pretty good...wild berry mentholated. Nasal snuff is finer than Dental (old hill woman snuff). I walked around all night with my hair standing up. Went to the tobacco store to buy some but it never had the same effect on me...hmmmm :confused2: After 2 weeks you couldn't even really get a buzz off it. If people thinks chewing or dipping is gross...nasal snuff will put them in their place! That crap will drain right back out your nose....not too sexy!


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 26, 2013)

Lets see you were prospecting for a 1% club and you put something up your nose that one of the members turned you on to? But you never got the same buzz after that? That'll learn ya:bang:


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm guessing it had something else added in with it! 

I love Copenhagen Black but they stopped making it. Went to natural for a while then wintergreen and then they came out with Southern Blend and they stopped selling it just a few weeks ago. Got some Cope smooth hickory and put some Jack in it along with tin of Cope whiskey blend. Whiskey in the snoose always makes it better for me lol


----------



## Samlock (Apr 26, 2013)

036Pro said:


> Yes smokeless products are illegal here in Finland. :msp_thumbdn::bang: I heard have that, nasal snuff is legal, but I have never seen it, even in the liquor stores. I have seen those mint flavored- tobacco free products in the stores. To buy cigs & alcohol you have to 18+ years of age. To drive a car you have to be 18+ & gone through driver training school(expensive). Exception to the rule is; tractor license-16 yrs & moped 15 yrs with lots of restrictions! Its all good, because at age 18+, he or she is more or less an adult.Also national military for about one year(mandatory) around 18 years of age!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 036Pro



Snus is actually illegal in the whole European Union. Thanks to them good willing politicians in Bruxelles. Sweden has an exemption, due to tradition or something.

I buy snus in Russia, 45 minutes drive to the border from my place.

Did you know it's illegal in Finland to ride a bike without wearing a biker's helmet too?


----------



## twochains (Apr 26, 2013)

Samlock said:


> Snus is actually illegal in the whole European Union. Thanks to them good willing politicians in Bruxelles. Sweden has an exemption, due to tradition or something.
> 
> I buy snus in Russia, 45 minutes drive to the border from my place.
> 
> Did you know it's illegal in Finland to ride a bike without wearing a biker's helmet too?



Is it hard to get across Russian borders and back again with tobacco products? As far as the helmets...there are several states here that helmets are mandatory. IMO it is good practice to always ride with a helmet. Although some argue that helmets dull the sound of "Natural Calling" :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Samlock (Apr 26, 2013)

twochains said:


> Is it hard to get across Russian borders and back again with tobacco products?



No. You're allowed to carry 10 packs or 10 cans across each time. Plus few opened ones in the pocket. The Russian snoopers have tobacco dogs sniffing around, which is quite amazing.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 26, 2013)

I never figgerd out what all the hub bub was about the cardboard cans of snooze. Except that the tin lid looks nice smashed into a Humbolt under cut that's facing the landing. I've seen cardboard cans wear thru in 1 day in a hickory shirt pocket in the rain. I chew Grizzly Fine cut during the day and Grizzly Green long cut at night. . Metal lids look good in a face. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat (Apr 26, 2013)

I like that cope southern blend something different. Other than that I get the copenhagen straight long cut. I am surprised to see that it is not available in WA any more.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah they pulled bit from Idaho too. :banghead:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody ever try it? Samlock sent me a couple of cans of the stuff and since I don't partake anymore (dentures and snoose _do not_ go well together) I thought I'd bring them to Farley's GTG.
> 
> You guys that still dip are welcome to give it a try. We'll find out if PNW snoose is a match for the Russian variety.



Toss a can of that stuff in your pocket on the way up, we'll giver a good try. Snoose is all I got anymore. Gave up drinkin years ago and haven't smoked for going on 8 months now. BUT, I be gall darned if I'm giving up my Copenhagen, not right now anyway. We'll give ole Samlock an honest American review.

What's wrong with snoose and dentures. Don't ya just sprinkle it in the mold like polydent and then just shove them in there. I would think that it would keep it from floating around as much, all nice and contained. 



Owl


----------



## Matt59 (Apr 26, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> I never figgerd out what all the hub bub was about the cardboard cans of snooze. Except that the tin lid looks nice smashed into a Humbolt under cut that's facing the landing. I've seen cardboard cans wear thru in 1 day in a hickory shirt pocket in the rain. I chew Grizzly Fine cut during the day and Grizzly Green long cut at night. . Metal lids look good in a face. :msp_biggrin:



Yeah, I learned to put my cans in the hot beverage bags from MREs after one wet field op down Lejeune. That cardboard swells up pretty good and the wax starts to flake off in it.

Pretty amazed to read that snuff is banned in Europe. Heck, you can smoke weed and buy hookers in some places over there, can't you?

I'd pretty much quit dipping until hunting season rolled around; now I just dip in the woods or out fishing too. It's not the nicotine, it's the taste I like. Something about the taste of Copenhagen just feels like it belongs in the outdoors.


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 26, 2013)

A cope guy I know from work got a cancer of his lip last fall. He missed some work for treatment, but was back and seemed ok. He passed out at work Wednesday and the ambulance took him to the hospital. We got word this afternoon that it was a seizure caused by the cancer spreading to his brain. Talk is he was given 3 months to live. 48 years old. Sux


----------



## Gologit (Apr 26, 2013)

Spotted Owl said:


> Toss a can of that stuff in your pocket on the way up, we'll giver a good try. Snoose is all I got anymore. Gave up drinkin years ago and haven't smoked for going on 8 months now. BUT, I be gall darned if I'm giving up my Copenhagen, not right now anyway. We'll give ole Samlock an honest American review.
> 
> What's wrong with snoose and dentures. Don't ya just sprinkle it in the mold like polydent and then just shove them in there. I would think that it would keep it from floating around as much, all nice and contained.
> 
> ...



:msp_thumbsup: There's two cans of it and I'll definitely remember to bring them. Good on ya for giving up the smokes.

And the snoose and dentures thing? Wait.


----------



## 036Pro (May 8, 2013)

Tree Feller said:


> You want have to remind me to never to move to Finland!! I don't know what i would do with out my chew? I don't know if I know how to run a saw without a big ol chew of Morgans in my mouth!! :msp_scared:



:bang::bang::bang: I thought I had 2 cans left of cha. I guess I was wrong. Here in Finland I can't go down to the store & buy snuff like you guys can in the states... I am climbing the walls! I guess I have make a trip to Sweden & buy 5 rolls , so I have some! Only bad thing about living here!!!


----------



## Guran (May 8, 2013)

036Pro said:


> :I guess I have make a trip to Sweden & buy 5 rolls , so I have some!


You are welcome, man! We're roughly about 1 million that use snus here in Sweden, so you will be in good company. :msp_thumbup:
View attachment 294268

And not only the guys are using it.....


----------



## Sport Faller (May 8, 2013)

I been pretty big on the Skoal Citrus Blend lately, any of you guys ever try Snuffskins?


----------



## 036Pro (May 9, 2013)

Guran said:


> You are welcome, man! We're roughly about 1 million that use snus here in Sweden, so you will be in good company. :msp_thumbup:
> View attachment 294268
> 
> And not only the guys are using it.....



Thats what I hear... Is it true when you go to public restroom in Sweden, there is snoose in the urinal? Thanks!


----------



## jrcat (May 9, 2013)

Guran said:


> You are welcome, man! We're roughly about 1 million that use snus here in Sweden, so you will be in good company. :msp_thumbup:
> View attachment 294268
> 
> And not only the guys are using it.....



There is only one thing that comes to mind when I see that picture......HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## Samlock (May 9, 2013)

036Pro said:


> Thats what I hear... Is it true when you go to public restroom in Sweden, there is snoose in the urinal? Thanks!



Or it's just someone who doesn't know difference between an urinal and a toilet seat.

Time back a lady cleaning the worker's facilities at a building site wrote a note on the toilet wall: GENTLEMEN, IN CASE YOU ARE PISSING CIGARETTE FILTERS, PLEASE CONTACT THE COMPANY DOCTOR TEL 555 -xxxxxx


----------



## twochains (May 9, 2013)

jrcat said:


> There is only one thing that comes to mind when I see that picture......HOLY CRAP!!!



+1...but I was thinking somethin' else...whooo that's sexy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 036Pro (May 10, 2013)

jrcat said:


> There is only one thing that comes to mind when I see that picture......HOLY CRAP!!!



That isn't nothing... I had this one chick who grew up in eastern Washington, she grabbed my Copenhagen & put a big three-finger cha in her front lower lip....:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::msp_ohmy: She was a cool chick- no hang-ups. :cool2:She could also put'em down!!!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## jrcat (May 10, 2013)

twochains said:


> +1...but I was thinking somethin' else...whooo that's sexy! :hmm3grin2orange:



You are a bad man .....lol



036Pro said:


> That isn't nothing... I had this one chick who grew up in eastern Washington, she grabbed my Copenhagen & put a big three-finger cha in her front lower lip....:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::msp_ohmy: She was a cool chick- no hang-ups. :cool2:She could also put'em down!!!:msp_ohmy:



I read this and felt instantly intimidated ...........:msp_confused:


----------



## Guran (May 12, 2013)

> There is only one thing that comes to mind when I see that picture......HOLY CRAP!!!


Yeah, I know. She´s beautiful!


----------



## 036Pro (May 13, 2013)

:arg::msp_flapper:


----------

